

Free Software Foundation statement on PRISM revelations - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/news/free-software-foundation-statement-on-prism-revelations

======
mark_l_watson
While my wife and I donate quite a bit to charities like the Heifer Project,
Oxfam, and Habitat for Humanity, we give very little money to EFF, FSF, and
the ACLU.

I am rethinking that. I am starting to think that a few hundred dollars a year
to the EFF, FSF, and the ACLU might be a great investment.

I used to be highly communicative with my elected Congress Critters, but for
the most part, I have lost faith and now believe that most politicians care
much less about us than lobbying $$.

------
pjdorrell
It's more likely that my life will be ruined by a drunk driver than by a
terrorist.

Also, it's more likely that my life will be ruined because I ran my own email
server using FSF-provided software and it broke and I lost all my mail data,
or because my email server got hacked and someone spammed all my business
contacts, than because I put my email in the cloud and Google sent all my
emails to the NSA.

